
Ubuntu 8.10 Beta released - davidw
http://lwn.net/Articles/301574/rss
======
etal
Here's the rundown:

<https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex/TechnicalOverview>

Not mentioned there: Finally, the themes are changing. The "New Human" look
resembles the screenshot in the GIMP article currently on the front page:

<http://howto.wired.com/mediawiki/images/Gimpscreen.jpg>

And, most importantly for me, the Netbook Remix packages are making their way
into the distribution:

<http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/nbr>

I'm running the beta on an Acer Aspire One. Right now there are a few weird
kinks that need to be fixed before the end of the month, but it's usable --
only for the intrepid, though. If you didn't like the Edgy Eft beta, you
should wait for the final release of this one.

~~~
Create
Exactly the same here. The Acer Aspire One runs almost fine on intrepid out of
the box, except for the wifi hardware toggle/led. Very nice though.

------
LogicHoleFlaw
I'm glad to see that a completely Free Java stack will be present. Sun's
packages have always been second-class citizens and have been a sore thumb for
me in Linux for years.

------
eru
I am going to beta test.

~~~
andyking
I'm not. In fact, whenever a new Ubuntu version comes out, I always order the
CD from the "ship it" service.

The benefits are twofold; I'm not maxing out my meagre internet connection for
hour after hour downloading a huge ISO and the 4-5 week delay before the CD
arrives gives early adopters time to find teething problems, gives the Ubuntu
team time to fix them as well as giving developers of things such as
VirtualBox time to catch up and release new packages for the new release.

~~~
eru
I had some problems with the shipped CD for 8.04 installing on a friends
computer. The alternate CD worked though.

Honestly I just want to see if there are any new games in 8.10.

------
tocomment
"Ubuntu 8.10 Server consolidates its support for virtualization with an
integrated Virtual Machine builder" Anyone know how that works? Any
screenshots?

------
trezor
Looks good.

I tried latest Kubuntu on my spare laptop just to see how the new KDE was. I
definitely need to replace that shit with _anything_ else (I guess KDE is just
not for me).

Sounds like something I could try out.

